# Looks like we can suggests tips afterall



## Windycityguy (Apr 20, 2017)

Ran across this while looking for something different. It was a page under UBER HELP and one of the FAQs question was "Can my driver ask for a tip?" Here is what Uber had to say:

*Can my driver ask for a tip?*
As independent contractors, drivers may request tips at their discretion.

Drivers care about rider ratings and do their best to create an ideal trip experience. While Uber does not require riders to offer drivers a cash tip, you are welcome to do so. Should you choose to tip, your driver is welcome to accept or decline.

Please note that the trip fare charged to your payment account does not include a gratuity.

Where available, uberTAXI is an exception. uberTAXI connects riders with licensed yellow cabs and includes the option to set the gratuity percentage added to your trip fare.

So it looks like if you are creative in talking about the subject you can no longer get in trouble for suggesting tipping !!!


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Windycityguy said:


> So it looks like if you are creative in talking about the subject you can no longer get in trouble for suggesting tipping !!!


We've been able to suggest it for a while  I've had signs in my car since last September.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yea this is old news but welcome to the party!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If they ask for a stop I will start to say as a favor or for a tip instead of no. I know I may get 1 star but I hate making stops for free.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

''Drivers care about rider ratings and do their best to create an ideal trip experience.''

''Uber is a cashless experience in most cities.''

I hate how Uber words or implies things in such convoluted ways. Drivers care about ratings... So they don't want to ask for a tip? Because they care more about ratings than a tip?

Uber is a cashless experience... So then why not have an in app tip option since it's cashless? If it's cashless, then why are saying they are welcome to give them cash rather than add a tip option?

Because it's hassle free.. So if it's hassle free, then why not just take away driver ratings? Isn't that an extra step that a passenger makes after getting out of the car? I thought you wanted it to be hassle free... Just have them rate with their wallet.


----------

